# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Si jamais vous voulez faire une bonne action en adoptant un chaton noir ...

## corinnebergeron

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ALPHONSE et ALFONSO
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* la_bergeron@laposte.net





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Trouvés dans mon jardin il y a quelques jours les ALPHONSINS (croisement entre ALPHONSE du nom de mon allée et OURSINS, ce qu'ils sont un peu ...) deux chatons noirs, frères, très beaux, encore sur leurs gardes ... je saurai samedi si ma petite asso accepte de les couvrir, mais je tente d'ores et déjà soit de les placer soit de les mettre en FA parce que les dossards 16 et 17 c'est chaud ... j'ai déjà ajouté à ma troupe leurs cousins qui vont sur leur un an ...

Alors si vous voulez faire une bonne action ... accueillir chez vous un ou pourquoi pas je rêve deux p'tits bouts qui SERONT adorables, sont déjà super intelligents et débrouillards ... j'ai plus la pêche, j'ai plus la santé, j'ai pas trop la place (ils sont dans un parc à lapins couvert dans une grande chambre), la stérilisation des chats de mon quartier a commencé mais on ne peut pas tout faire d'un coup et il y en a un troisième qui court dans l'allée ... et on ne sait pas fermer la porte.

Place aux photos
Pièce jointe 363617Pièce jointe 363616

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et je ne sais pas mettre de photos non plus !

----------


## duma762000

deux perles noires magnifiques.

----------


## Segusia52

> Et je ne sais pas mettre de photos non plus !


Ben si, au contraire, plutôt deux fois qu'une !!  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Bon l'asso préfère ne pas s'occuper des chatons et privilégier la stérilisation tant pis pour moi.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Peut être une piste ... ils s'habituent, refont la déco avec enthousiasme (pourquoi laisser la litière sur le tapis de litière quand on peut la mettre sur le bol de croquettes ?), aiment dormir sur le haut du petit arbre à chat (sous le filet ... les poils dépassent par touffe, on pourrait les croire piégés ou écrasés, pas du tout, ils dorment ... l'un de mes chats, MC GEE, abandonné il y a quelques mois cause divorce, les a pris sous sa protection et dort à côté d'eux.

----------


## bab

Bonjour,

Des nouvelles des alphonsins ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Toujours chez moi, sur la mezzanine dans un très grand clapier, un tout menu et un plus grand, pas spécialement sociables mais adorant leur confort et n'ayant plus peur ni des humains ni des aspirateurs ... mais je suis sans illusion, vont me coller pendant les 20 piges à venir !

----------


## Segusia52

> mais je suis sans illusion, vont me coller* pendant les 20 piges à venir !*


*
*
Ça te donne une raison de t'accrocher encore à la vie jusque là  ::

----------


## bab

Bonjour Corinnebergeron,

Des nouvelles depuis juillet 2017 ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Toujours chez nous devenus Obsidienne et  JAis, rejoint par leur frère Onyx amené par sa mère et l'an passé par leur 5 frères dont 2 sont restés chez nous ... M'accrocher à la vie vs avez dit ?

La mère semble stérilisée par l'asso qui trappe ds ma rue puisque plus de bébés depuis !

----------


## nat34

Au moins tu as réussi à faire fermer le robinet

----------


## corinnebergeron

Espérons ...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Toujours la bien sûr ...

Et leur mère a bien été stériliser après m'avoir ramenée une ultime perle noire, une miniature appelée Savane, qui après six mois en chambre est restée totalement sauvage et a pris le maquis une fois stérilisée, vient manger au milieu de ses frères et sœurs ... La troupe est fixée à 11 en famille plus 3 extérieurs et basta !

----------


## bab

Bonsoir,

Toujours à l'adoption ?

----------

